# Application similar to DU meter



## phreak0ut (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm running SuSE 10.2 (32-bit). I would like to know the applications similar to DU meter on Windows. I need to be able to check the graph and bandwidth usage in real time. I didn't find the perfect tool out there, that's why I'm posting it here........ for the geeks to let me know 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 6, 2007)

KInternet, its on your SuSE cd. Open KMenu->Run->YaST->Enter Root Password->Software Management->in the search box type kinternet-> select the app->accept


----------



## mehulved (Feb 6, 2007)

It's possible with Conky, too as well as iptables.


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 6, 2007)

Pandora?


----------



## eddie (Feb 6, 2007)

The closest that comes to DUMeter is probably KNemo
*kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=12956
Support for ethernet, wireless and PPP traffic monitoring along with download/upload statistics display and management in daily, weekly and monthly formats.


----------



## subratabera (Feb 6, 2007)

I think KPPP has similar features too...


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 6, 2007)

Ok, I downloaded KNemo. I did the configuring part using the *./configure* command, but the *make install* doesn't work. I've observed this in SuSE. Am I going wrong somewhere?
__________
I installed KNemo from the Smart package manager. Its not turning up when i type knemo in the Run bar. Any suggestions?


----------



## mehulved (Feb 6, 2007)

> IMPORTANT: KNemo has to be started using KDE Control Center/Internet & Network/
> Network Monitor


Try the above.


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 7, 2007)

But what about the *make install* command? It doesn't work on SuSE.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 7, 2007)

What error does it give? Either the dependencies are missing you you don't have build-essential installed.


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 7, 2007)

Ok, this is one of the errors *checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.*

The next is *make install
make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.*


----------



## mehulved (Feb 7, 2007)

qtlibs seem to be missing. You will find more in config.log, as it's said there.
__________
When you installed it from your package manager did it pull any dependancies?


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 7, 2007)

No, it didnt any take any dependencies. How do I install the QTlibs?


----------



## eddie (Feb 13, 2007)

Search for Qt in Yast or Smart package manager and install "devel" libraries.


----------

